
Don't make fun of renowned author Dan Brown (2013) - mrkgnao
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/10049454/Dont-make-fun-of-renowned-Dan-Brown.html
======
Daniel_Marcos
I like the following quote by Neil Gaiman about 50 Shades and other best-
sellers:

 _" If ever you’re curious, go and look at the annual bestseller lists for
years gone by. You’ll find a lot of books that sold an unbelievable number of
copies when they were fashionable. I’m sure The Revolt of Mamie Stover also
sold more books than Ray Bradbury will ever have sold in his whole life in its
year. Have you read it? Heard of it? Off the top of my head, Peyton Place in
its year, or The Gospel According to Peanuts, or The Ginger Man, or Jonathan
Livingstone Seagull in their years undoubtedly outsold all of Ray Bradbury.
But when their day is done, mostly those kind of books drift back into the
void, and go, if not out of print, then back into a world where nobody quite
knows why they sold that many copies any more. (Do you know who Gilbert Patten
was? He sold about 500 million books in his lifetime…)

Meanwhile, Ray Bradbury sold quite a lot of books in 1956, and quite a lot of
books in 2006 (Fahrenheit 451 alone has sold over 5 million copies), and he
found his readers for his books and his stories in every year. And I’ll wager
a hundred years from now he’ll still be read…

So, honestly, I wouldn’t fret, if I were you.

Nothing’s changed. Some books are, often inexplicably, bestsellers. That’s
been the way of it for a hundred and fifty years or more.

Read the books you love, tell people about authors you like, and don’t worry
about it."_ [1]

[1] [http://neil-gaiman.tumblr.com/post/25461828644/hi-neil-
in-a-...](http://neil-gaiman.tumblr.com/post/25461828644/hi-neil-in-a-recent-
vlogbros-video-hank-green)

